# 1970 pea picker coaster original owner



## nick tures (Aug 2, 2022)

just found this from the original owner needs a good cleaning and some parts should come back though    Berwyn il shop sticker is pretty cool


----------



## Tom Carroll (Aug 2, 2022)

Nice….arts Schwinn burned down a few years ago….whole building is gone….funny tidbit the owner was Bill Figatners Brother in law As it was right across from bills family buisness


----------

